# [SOLVED] thinkcentre driver problems[MOVED]



## Mike Brooks (Dec 30, 2009)

I reinstalled windows xp with the installion disks from IBM and downloaded the drivers from Lenovo but I'm having trouble with the "other devices" in the device manager. The video controller, pci simple communications controller, ethernet controller, sm bus controller, and multimedia audio controller all appear in yellow. Any help on how to find or install the right drivers is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## dtrav (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: thinkcentre driver problems*



Mike Brooks said:


> I reinstalled windows xp with the installion disks from IBM and downloaded the drivers from Lenovo but I'm having trouble with the "other devices" in the device manager. The video controller, pci simple communications controller, ethernet controller, sm bus controller, and multimedia audio controller all appear in yellow. Any help on how to find or install the right drivers is appreciated. Thanks


I work with a lot of Lenovo products as well as IBM Think(Centres, Pads). Can you please provide the model of the product. What model is your computer? There should be a Service Tag, if you do not feel comfortable providing it over the thread you can PM it to me. Hope I can help!

-David Travis


----------



## Mike Brooks (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: thinkcentre driver problems*

Hello. The computer is an IBM thinkcentre a50p the model number is 8195-D6U


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: thinkcentre driver problems*

Thats because you did not install the chipset first, It's on the third page. reboot and install video, sound and the rest. uninstall any of the drivers that did not work first.


----------



## Mike Brooks (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: thinkcentre driver problems*

Is the NVIDIA driver the chipset that needs to be installed and then rebooted before the other drivers?


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: thinkcentre driver problems*

The Intel Chipset Software Installation (INF) utility
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/product.do?template=/productpage/landingpages/productPageLandingPage.vm&brandind=11&familyind=121121&machineind=121284&modelind=121844&partnumberind=0&subcategoryind=0&doctypeind=9&doccategoryind=0&operatingsystemind=121210&validate=true&nextdocumentset=51
This will take care of the SMBus, Then you can install NVIDIA and the other drivers and applications. Install all the drivers before you install Service pack 3.


----------



## Mike Brooks (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: thinkcentre driver problems[MOVED]*

Thank you so much. Installing the chipset first made all the difference. Thanks again


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

No Problem
Larry


----------

